# Pencak Silat Game



## Kirk (Mar 7, 2003)

Click here to check it out!


----------



## pesilat (Mar 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Click here to check it out! *



LOL. Pretty humorous. Not much about the movements that's particularly indicative of the Silat that I train. But the costumes, backgrounds, and music are pretty cool 

Mike


----------



## pknox (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pesilat _
> *LOL. Pretty humorous. Not much about the movements that's particularly indicative of the Silat that I train. But the costumes, backgrounds, and music are pretty cool
> 
> Mike *



Right.  Other than that, it's pretty much TKD in a sarong.


----------



## pesilat (Mar 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Right.  Other than that, it's pretty much TKD in a sarong.  *



Yup, though there are some Silat systems that are kinda like that. Perisai Diri, for instance, looks more like Karate than a lot of the other Silat systems I've seen.

Of course, I haven't seen a lot of PD, so I may have gotten the wrong impression from the little bit that I have seen. If so, then I apologize to any PD practitioners out there.

Mike


----------

